
Trump to send checks to consumers as part of $850B package - RocketSyntax
https://robinhood.com/news/article/b36fef5d-01d9-364c-ae5d-3b487f9f29dd
======
RocketSyntax
Wow! I don't remember FDR doing anything that drastic.

~~~
Gibbon1
FDR closed the banks. And also tried to semi-nationalize industries.

